# Touchpad invert scrolling?

## spupy

Is there a way to invert the scrolling on a synaptics touchpad? I tried setting a negative delta for vertical scrolling in xorg.conf, but it wont accept it. Perhaps something with xmodmap? Thanks.

----------

## .yankee

Yes, xmodmap :

```

xmodmap -e 'pointer = 1 2 3 5 4 6 7'

```

to invert vertical scrolling (probably ... 7 6 for horizontal inv.) and

```

xmodmap -e 'pointer = 1 2 3 4 5 6 7'

```

to revert to normal.

----------

## albright

those xmodmap commands have absolutely zero

effect on my synaptics touchpad .... It's too bad,

since it would be great to modify the touchpad

response when I rotate the laptop display (to hold

it like a book when reading).

Should this really work?

----------

## .yankee

Well, id does work for me. But you could also try changing

```

Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

```

```

Option      "ZAxisMapping" "5 4"

```

Though that I haven't tried.

----------

